

MPAA Boss ‘Forgets’ Hollywood’s Pirate History - DiabloD3
https://torrentfreak.com/mpaa-boss-forgets-hollywoods-pirate-history-120428/

======
zerohp
To be fair, Hollywood wasn't established just to avoid a few patent laws. It
was also a more ideal location for filming due to the sunny weather. They
didn't have indoor lighting powerful enough for film at the time. Edison's
first studio was a rotating building that followed the movement of the sun
across the sky.

Edison and his Motion Picture Patents Company partners also hired gangsters to
destroy the unlicensed studies and beat up the actors and directors in New
York and Chicago.

~~~
nextparadigms
But do you think they first looked for the sunniest places in US where to move
it, or did they look for an area where patents didn't apply, and then look for
a sunny place there?

